# Classic Ergo



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

*File Name*: Classic Ergo
*File Submitter*: mattardel
*File Submitted*: 21 Apr 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

This is my classic ergo design. Similar ones are quite common, and this is my twist on the design. Hope you like it! Here are some examples:




  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012


__
1










  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012


__
2










  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012


__
1










  








Classic Ergo in Zebrawood, Padauk, and Curly Maple




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012








Click here to download this file


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cool id like to find a piece of zebra wood that big, nice work


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Thanks! I got the zebrawood from Rockler. Really great wood, but gets torn up by routers.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the PDF.


----------

